# Swardman Edwin Roller Seperated



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Today my Edwin 2.0 had the rear roller separate where the two rollers on the back join together. Has anyone had this happen and know how to fix?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Maybe a weld broke or you have some bearings that gave out and allowed the gap?


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

ReelRollers will be able to point you in the right direction: https://reelrollers.com/contact-us/

@Reelrollers - Lee visits the forums every now and then as well.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes, please give us a call, we can help


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank you. I'll call sometime today.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey guys. I called today and left a message. Is the phone number on the Reel Roller website the best way to get in touch?


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle (May 3, 2019)

I just stumbled on this thread today, but I'm not sure if this is somehow connected to quality issues some users have noted recently with Swardman mowers?

Princess Lawn Care posted a video in collaboration with A Perfect Cut just today that covered some concerns with the Swardman. In looking at the comments, I noticed other Swardman owners had some complaints as well.

I don't own a Swardman so I can't personally comment on them though.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R2hXh0Ifcvs


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Plastic doesn't belong on a mower.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

I've loved my Swardman up to this point. Right now I've got a paperweight for a mower since the rear drum split, I tried taping it together with some heavy duty Flex Seal tape, but it will not stay together.


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle (May 3, 2019)

lacrossekite said:


> I've loved my Swardman up to this point. Right now I've got a paperweight for a mower since the rear drum split, I tried taping it together with some heavy duty Flex Seal tape, but it will not stay together.


Have you contacted Swordman directly?

Aaron from The Perfect Cut, the dude with the Swardman in the YouTube video posted in this thread, was able to get a new roller from Swardman after contacting them and sending them a video documenting his issue.

I would think Swardman should be able to send you a new roller if the mower is still under warranty - preferably one that won't split into two pieces!


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

I sent them an email. Hopefully can make something happen soon. This is prime growing season for warm season lawns and was going to dethatch this weekend.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

TheThirstyTurtle said:


> I just stumbled on this thread today, but I'm not sure if this is somehow connected to quality issues some users have noted recently with Swardman mowers?
> 
> Princess Lawn Care posted a video in collaboration with A Perfect Cut just today that covered some concerns with the Swardman. In looking at the comments, I noticed other Swardman owners had some complaints as well.
> 
> I don't own a Swardman so I can't personally comment on them though.


This seemed like a Swardman bashing video (ya think?) more than a comparison. The main complaint seems to be about plastic components, in the powertrain and elsewhere, of which there are plenty on the Allett as well. :bd:


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

I've heard the Allett has plenty of plastic as well and issues with the throttle cable.

I'm definitely feeling what the guy who owns the Swardman was saying right now. That grinding noise is what happened with mine right before the drum separated.

Lee at Reel Rollers PMd me to help with the drum. Those guys have been great!


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

DIsappointing to see problems with plastic gears, but maybe it will get upgraded at some point. There has definitely been an improvement in the mowers with successive generations. I will say that Reelrollers is pretty good at getting parts out to fix the machines, and they are very easy to work on.

I see a lot of people bashing Swaardman, but they are comparing them to 10k+ professional greens mowers. It isn't really fair to say that Baroness uses all metal gears and no belts so Swardman should as well. Compared to the competition, they do well. Allett, McLane, etc. have their own share of problems you can find with a quick search on this forum. Similarly, the equipment forum is filled with people having problems with their used greensmowers without even getting into the "where do I get my reel sharpened?" posts. Different machines for different consumers.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

bernstem said:


> I see a lot of people bashing Swaardman, but they are comparing them to 10k+ professional greens mowers. It isn't really fair to say that Baroness uses all metal gears and no belts so Swardman should as well. Compared to the competition, they do well. Allett, McLane, etc. have their own share of problems you can find with a quick search on this forum. Similarly, the equipment forum is filled with people having problems with their used greensmowers without even getting into the "where do I get my reel sharpened?" posts. Different machines for different consumers.


The thread was, "Swardman vs. Greensmower" and the Topic Author said, "I have been eyeing both new Swardman's and Used Greensmowers.. I wanted to get your opinion of these options as I figured you guys would have good insight in to this."

It was completely fair to compare the build quality by posting photos of the difference between the technology of the two machines. If someone is going to pay $3k for a new Swardman, then they should also know what they can expect to get on the used greens mower market for $1,500.

Admitting that I would never buy an Allet or Swardman doesn't make me a basher... :roll:


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

I've been bitting my tongue for a few days with this video. The Allett was 4 days old, the Swardman is 2 years (I looked it up). These guys clearly have a motive because 90% of their content is just not accurate.

I see his video in 2 segments. First, the Swardman vs Allett.
-Both mowers have a rear drum with differential and use very strong plastic gears in rear drum.
-both mowers use cables to engage the mower reel and drive system
-Swardman's reel is beefier and more durable. 4mm vs 3mm
-alletts rear drum is thicker
-the Briggs isn't a Honda GX, the GX is better but it is NOT quieter. This Briggs engine has been reliable and is used on tons of applications, but doesn't have the brand loyalty Honda has earned. They were running WOT on the Swardman throughout the video and the Swardman reel was not adjusted right, that was the noise.
-his drum took 3 days to reach him from the day he submitted the warranty. What company services a warranty less than 4 weeks, let alone 3 days? The drum wasn't broke, he just said it was making a grinding noise. We honored it, but it could have been from material in drum or the sound from the drum spinning on dry grass. In his video those gears don't look damaged at all, but, we still replaced it.
-Allett was more nimble and light.... it was a 17" mower vs a 22" mower, that's 30% larger of course the swardman is going to feel less nimble

Segment 2 of what this "review" has brought to mind are the expectations of a swardman, Allett, or even a reel mower in general:
-cheap parts he calls out (that have never broken, but are his predictions). Both mowers use lighter material because in 80 years we have improved the strength and engineering of lighter materials. Most of the reels mowers were designed and not changed since 1940. These are not cheap parts, but the design is simpler requiring lighter parts. These mowers are each 50-75lbs lighter than a Trimmer, Tru Cut, or McLane... greens mower 100lbs. 
But that's the beauty. These are not commercial mowers with clutches to adjust/ replace, HOC tools, chain adjustments, zerks, and tons of bearings. These mowers are not made up of massively heavy duty parts, but when used correctly they are perfect. These mowers are simple to use and maintain. Give me a belt change every year I can do myself which takes 4 minutes at $12 any day over a chain that pops in 7 years which I don't want to or know how to change for $40. Again, there is a mower for everyone and a swardman isn't for everyone... or Allett.

There isn't a part the average person couldn't change out in 30 min or less. These mowers have taken the burden of needing a lawn mower shop in your town because of their simplicity/ parts design. But, you have to be just a little handy if something breaks because sadly it does happen. The alternative with the American brands is you must be very handy, own special tools, or live near a shop who will service the mower for you. That's just the reality of owning a reel mower.

Swardman and Allett have removed the barriers for many who want to reel mow and don't live near a shop. That's what is exciting about Swardman/ Allett. Their mowers fill a void across the USA for those folks somewhat handy who want the features of a greens mower design at a residential price point.

Lastly, I watched Aaron's you tube channel who owns the swardman and since day 1 he is running the swardman WOT. In his videos he pops a wheelie on each pass. His Reel knocking I never heard about and I know in 3 min by turning the middle reel adjustment tighter, the knocking of the reel would stop and his Reel would again slide across the bedknife. his right side is too tight and he needs to know how to adjust if he is going to own a reel mower, that's not on swardman.

Today I mowed my 12k of zoysia at home with one of the original Edwins from 2017 still with a Kawasaki engine. I dont baby the mower, but I also know what it can and can't do. It can't mow your lawn from 3.5" to 1.0" in 1 pass. It should be run at 1/2 throttle so your walking. not running. If your using a grass catcher because the clippings are so much that it would pile up, your not mowing enough.

We will be doing a true, apples to apples, side by side full reel mower comparison this summer. We're going to cover ALL Reel mowers at once. We will also be very fair and honest because we support Reel mowing, not just 1 brand.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Reelrollers, I absolutely dig the tone of your reply, man. You could've been all pro-Swardsman and never mentioned the competitor Allett. Instead, you mention them both in the same light. I respect and appreciate that.
I think you said it best when you said that these particular mowers are made with the homeowner in mind.
Personally, I don't need my mower to weigh 200+ lbs. (though I can see why some people like that). And because these mowers are lighter, it makes sense that they don't need "heavier" duty parts to make them function as expected. I'd prefer less plastic on mine, but I knew what I was buying and so should anyone else who's looking to pay for a new machine in this price range.

As someone else said in an earlier post, there's a mower for everyone. Take your pick.

I look forward to that comparison video, Lee.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

@Reelrollers Os there ever a reason to run the a Swardman at max throttle? Are you going right to 3600 rpm at full speed?

Maybe in prep, the max engine speed could be dialed back to 3,200 or 3,000?

Just curious but do you intend to include greensmowers in that comparison vid or just McLane/Tru-Cut/Trimmer type machines?

I agree that not everyone is going to enjoy the reel-mowing experience, regardless of what machine they have. But even performance cars have shops to take care of them when the owners can't/won't. It would be nice to see more local mower shops build competency with reels and offer service.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

+1 @JayGo - I also have an Allett and well it's had it's issues just like yours.

I like how Lee said it, "Swardman/ Allett. Their mowers fill a void across the USA for those folks somewhat handy who want the features of a greens mower design at a residential price point."

That is exact reason I bought my Allett. Just handy enough to keep the thing running good for years to come hopefully.

Looking forward to the review. Just a heads up I run my Allett full throttle with no issues. Albeit I have to double cut to get it clean. (Check my journal I just finished mowing).

The biggest pro of my mind and I do hope it comes up in the review is the customer service aspect from Allett. I have on speed dial their product specialist (who is an engineer) who has walked me through multiple quick fixes to my questions. The guy is in the UK and responds back to me at all sorts of time.

For those, somewhat handy Americans, I think that access to help is very important if they go Allett or Swardman. Now if/when Allett scales up in North America will this guy have the time of day for me? We shall see.

All I know for now is that I can maintain a Honda engine, backlap my reel, and check and replace my belts. I should be good.


----------



## jack the clipper (Sep 11, 2019)

@Reelrollers - You are absolutely correct we have a motive.

To expose any brand that charges premium prices for cheap goods, whether that be swardman or allet.

We are equal opportunity judges when it comes to equipment. When and if the Allet breaks down and has issues i will be sure to report it as it has burned quite a heavy hole in my pocket and i don't take that kind of thing lightly.

Also: Ive had the allet for a month now... not that there's much of a difference in 4 days or a month but for you to say 4 days with SUCH confidence really speaks volumes to your trust worthiness.

-george


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes, we will have a greens mower as well. It's truly going to be a review of each, how to chang height, adjust reel, how they work, pros/ cons/ price points/ service options/ motor options/ used market options. Our goal is to help educate and let the market will dictate which mowers bring the best value.

George, I just heard of your name 48 hours ago, I'm not interested in trading shots with you because I'm sure you're a good guy.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

This is about to become a full blown Swardman vs Allett thread...

(@AllettUSA and @ALLETTMOWERS enter the chat).


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

jack the clipper said:


> @Reelrollers - You are absolutely correct we have a motive.
> 
> To expose any brand that charges premium prices for cheap goods, whether that be swardman or allet.
> 
> ...


I understand where you're coming from here but, you have to understand there will be maintenance on any unit. Wear items vary between manufacturers and doing your homework upfront is important.

There are units more than 2X the cost of the mowers in your video that have normal wear and tear items outside of the bednife.

With any of these precision machines, expect to stay on top of maintenance or be complaining about the machine. That's not the manufacturer's fault, that's the way it is.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

^ +1


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey Everyone.

Sorry this turned into an Allett/Greensmower vs Swardman thread.

I started the thread because of the rear drum separation issue with the Swardman. I had never read or heard of that issue when I made the decision to go with Swardman, so thought it should be out there so others are aware it could happen.

I would still go with the Swardman because of the level of customer service I've seen from Reel Rollers and Swardman on this forum has been top notch. Knowing I have a product that a company and vendor will stand behind to address issues quickly is just as if not more important when making a purchase to me.

Agreed the comparison video doesn't seem fair. I think the one guy is more venting his frustration with the drum issue and having down time because of it. I think because of it there was some piling on about the pulley cables and tension springs, but that is something you have to deal with on any machine like this and be prepared with extra cables when one goes out.


----------



## jack the clipper (Sep 11, 2019)

@osuturfman - no worries about maintenance over here.

In order to be a true reel mower, you must naturally have OCD tendencies. We are the type of people that create excel spreadsheets to track our maintenance schedules and then move the scheduled dates into our google calendar so we can send an invite to our wifes so they know we are busy during said maintenance.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

jack the clipper said:


> @osuturfman - no worries about maintenance over here.
> 
> In order to be a true reel mower, you must naturally have OCD tendencies. We are the type of people that create excel spreadsheets to track our maintenance schedules and then move the scheduled dates into our google calendar so we can send an invite to our wifes so they know we are busy during said maintenance.


Are the New Balance Shoes sales and bad advice on what and how to apply on the lawn also on your calendar? Just figured you would be tracking that too?


----------



## jack the clipper (Sep 11, 2019)

@HungrySoutherner - Sean oh sean, i thought you would have at least told me another story about papi

Cmon man you're losing your comedic touch, i liked those stories.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Let's wait for Lee's review and keep it cordial here.

@jack the clipper - I'm sure you realize this already but a lot of folks on these boards are far above, skill wise, any of the folks commenting on your YT or IG posts. This is the big leagues - plenty of golf supers, master mechanics, engineers (this is a majority here), chemists, etc are regulars here.

I quickly learned that respect is earned on these boards not just handed out. Be humble.

If you come here to sharpen your craft then your following will only get stronger. If you solely come here to bash on Swardman then you are missing out on lots of knowledge (and possibly friendships).

For starters why don't you start a journal so people can really see what your about.


----------



## jack the clipper (Sep 11, 2019)

@JerseyGreens -will do, workin on a journal now.

Thanks for the invite


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

jack the clipper said:


> @HungrySoutherner - Sean oh sean, i thought you would have at least told me another story about papi
> 
> Cmon man you're losing your comedic touch, i liked those stories.


I'd be happy to run you down on the ins and outs of all the glories of Papi. My comedic timing is just fine. I'll even hit you with an affiliate link so you'll know how to find it. As for you bombing all the swardman posts because you bought an Allett and are looking to scratch up a little extra for the channel well seems a little sour. Your comparison video could have swapped a Scott's push reel for the swardman and I'm pretty sure would have been just as nutty and biased for the views. Maybe you should stick to pushing fungus disease cures and tenacity for every weed in the lawn and leave the reel mower talk to the adults


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Reel Rollers is sending me a replacement drum. Lee has been great!

I'm disappointed that Swardman is not allowing a warranty claim. I purchased the mower barely used from a private seller. The thing was in pristine condition when I bought it.

So now about $345 to replace a drum on a mower that is barely two years old.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

lacrossekite said:


> Reel Rollers is sending me a replacement drum. Lee has been great!
> 
> I'm disappointed that Swardman is not allowing a warranty claim. I purchased the mower barely used from a private seller. The thing was in pristine condition when I bought it.
> 
> So now about $345 to replace a drum on a mower that is barely two years old.


Let me throw in a disclaimer, I've got no skin in this game. I don't own a swardman anymore, but you are right Lee is a great guy and is busting it hard at @Reelrollers to provide the best service he can. Did you by any chance just take the drum apart and tighten up the differential mount screws and the mounting plate where the bearings mount to the axel? I would bet $1 that tightening it up will bring it back into tolerance, unless you've dented or warped the drum. It's a really simple machine and not hard at all to work on and adjust. Either way you will have to go through that process. When you are in there you can also blow out the delrin gears if there is any dust or clippings in there. Believe it or not those "plastic" differential gears are actually a good feature for a consumer reel mower. The benefit is they don't require constant lubrication like the greens mowers do, and if they wear out they are much easier to change and should be significantly cheaper. Also those bearings on the end of the drive axel are very affordable and also easy to swap, those sealed bearings are another smart choice for a consumer reel mower because they don't require constant maintenance and lubrication. Just pop them out and replace them for a few bucks when they get sticky instead of needing to deal with lots of grease fittings.


----------



## jack the clipper (Sep 11, 2019)

We can all talk until we turn blue in the face but numbers don't lie.

I referred all my viewers who have swardman OR allet issues to post their negative experiences along with pictures to the equipment & tools section.

I'm excited to see the feedback long term.

-george


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

HungrySoutherner said:


> lacrossekite said:
> 
> 
> > Reel Rollers is sending me a replacement drum. Lee has been great!
> ...


Thank you. I will check this out. I'm not mechanically inclined enough to figure this out on my own, but I think I can follow your instructions.

Really appreciate the help, I think the drum may be warped but I'll see if I can get it back in shape. If nothing else I'll gain some knowledge for next time.

Again really appreciate the thoughtful/relative help.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

jack the clipper said:


> We can all talk until we turn blue in the face but numbers don't lie.
> 
> I referred all my viewers who have swardman OR allet issues to post their negative experiences along with pictures to the equipment & tools section.
> 
> ...


I think adding positive experiences would be helpful as well. It's hard to get a grasp on quality and user feedback if the focus is only on negative reviews. This will give any product a better sample size to help determine it's longevity and quality.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

lacrossekite said:


> HungrySoutherner said:
> 
> 
> > lacrossekite said:
> ...


It just looks scarier than it really is. You just need a few basic tools to use the allen wrench to remove the large tooth belt pully from the drive axle. Behind that pully is a bearing retaining plate that keeps everything positioned for the drum and axle along with the 3 allen bolts on the opposite side of the mower. Remove those 6 bolts and then it slides back into the open slot so you can pull it apart and free it from the mower. From there just examine the differential gears, clean it from debris and tight down the screws that retain the differential gears to the axles and drum. Once its cleaned out and everything is secure (no need to over torque anything, just snug up anything that might be loose put it back together in reverse and see if the gap closes back up. There should be a small gap between the 2 drums so they don't rub.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Wiley said:


> jack the clipper said:
> 
> 
> > We can all talk until we turn blue in the face but numbers don't lie.
> ...


Great point. Most people will come to forums when they are having issues. That leads the consensus to be that there are major issues with a brand or model.

I'll get this going then - I like my Allett a lot. It had a messed up reel out the gate and they sent a replacement, no questions asked. Didn't even have me return the other one...they said keep it.

Secondly, I have multiple back and forth messages with Steve Copnall who is an absolute Allett wizard (engineer/product specialist in the UK). He helps me solve the most common questions I have - or walk me through any other issues.

It has a Honda engine. 
Running Amsoil in it - check oil level and air filter every other mow...
Using AV fuel in it (love the smell of it...ha!)

No other issues. Cut quality could be better but then again my KBG is young and going crazy horizontal and vertical with all of the N.

Only thing I don't like is that cosmetically speaking it gets dinged/dented/paint chips but honestly I don't care about that stuff. That beautiful red reel has some paint chips as well but it doesn't keep me up at night.

For the sake of good order I'm going to buy a set of replacement parts to keep them just in case. From my angle the only item I can see being replaced is belts.

That isn't a long term review but from my early understanding of the machine - it's going to last a very long time. (knock on wood)


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm expecting the new drum to arrive any day now. My plan is to do a swap then inspect the old drum.

Reel Rollers sent me the instructions on how to do so and I'll update on the progress here.

Unfortunately Swardman is refusing to help with the cost of the part. Nothing to do with Reel Rollers as they have been great.

I would understand their position better if this machine was older and been abused, but that is not the case here.

Sounds like this is an issue all Swardman owners need to be aware of that they could be on the hook for a major mechanical failure of their expensive machine just outside of the warranty timeline.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

New drum showed up today. Will look over the directions and try to start tonight.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Haven't been able to get to this. Life is busy with two little ones. I had to use the Fiskars hopefully for the last time in a while today. Goal is to tackle this Saturday morning.

Below are the instructions if anyone needs them. I've had a couple of folks asks so thought this may be helpful.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm stuck. Does anyone have any idea how I can go about getting this black piece off?

The new drum did not come with these and I can't get this one to move past the end to come off.

FYI. See below where the steel rod snapped in half. That is why my roller seperated.

I'm done for the day. Very frustrated. I put grease, hit this thing with PB Blaster and heat and it will not budge off.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

You'll need to knock it back down the shaft, and then cut the shaft it appears close to the part and use a puller. The shaft is probably flared from breaking in half.

Look close and you'll see the distortion. Get the parts below it, and see if you can't use a bandsaw or cutting disc to get it cut. Maybe file down the edges some to aid in getting over the lip that will form.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Yeah, I thought about cutting it out but I think the bearing is pretty much ruined now from the constant pulling and banging on it.

I saw in a YouTube video where someone else had the same issue and Real Roller ended up sending him another bearing, so I guess I'll have to go that route and wait for it to arrive.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

lacrossekite said:


> Yeah, I thought about cutting it out but I think the bearing is pretty much ruined now from the constant pulling and banging on it.
> 
> I saw in a YouTube video where someone else had the same issue and Real Roller ended up sending him another bearing, so I guess I'll have to go that route and wait for it to arrive.


Those are easy to swap bearings and very affordable commonly used for skateboards, just make sure to get the sealed ones. It will pop right out and you can buy quality ones in bulk and they are the same all over the mower and in the reels. Keep some around so you can swap them out. Its actually pretty smart design so you don't have to worry about grease points, just swap the bearings.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank you sir!

Any idea where I could grab these locally?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

lacrossekite said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> Any idea where I could grab these locally?


Do you have a NAPA auto parts near you?


----------



## SugarLand Bermuda (Sep 27, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> You'll need to knock it back down the shaft, and then cut the shaft it appears close to the part and use a puller. The shaft is probably flared from breaking in half.
> 
> Look close and you'll see the distortion. Get the parts below it, and see if you can't use a bandsaw or cutting disc to get it cut. Maybe file down the edges some to aid in getting over the lip that will form.


@lacrossekite This is exactly what i had to do to get that bearing off. Pushed it down, cut off about an 1.5", applied a little grease, and tapped it out with a hammer (put a 2x4 under the black bearing cap and lightly tapped the top of the cut shaft). It was a PITA but it eventually came off. Looks we had the same issue with the drum splitting.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

I ended up buying two new bearings with the mounts from Reel Rollers.

I figure if I'm doing all this I want new bearings to help hold off any future issues for a while.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

[/quote]

@lacrossekite This is exactly what i had to do to get that bearing off. Pushed it down, cut off about an 1.5", applied a little grease, and tapped it out with a hammer (put a 2x4 under the black bearing cap and lightly tapped the top of the cut shaft). It was a PITA but it eventually came off. Looks we had the same issue with the drum splitting.
[/quote]

Any idea why your drum split? What were you doing at the time? Just want to know so I can try to avoid any situation that could cause the same problem.


----------



## SugarLand Bermuda (Sep 27, 2019)

@lacrossekite Honestly, i have no idea. I was just mowing one day and noticed it felt really clunky, looked down and saw the two drums were overlapping each other. If i had to guess it was just a weld that snapped on the drum shaft over time. I pretty much mow every 48hrs so my old drum saw a lot of mowing hrs over the past two years.

I know how you feel tho. i really wanted to understand why it happened (if it was user error) so i could avoid it in the future.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm back in action!

New rear drum installed and I must say that it seems like the machine is running smoother than ever. Just cut my front centipede down to an inch where I had been maintaining it.

I'll post a more detailed write up of replacing the rear drum later. There are definitely some things I learned that someone should know before taking the replacement on.

Also I have a review of my interactions with Reel Rollers (no shockers that they are amazing)! Swardman also gets a review (from my point of view not the best experience)


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Just finished trimming the back yard Zoysia. Thank God this machine is working again. Makes a huge difference over my Fiskars.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I do wonder sometimes about all these manufacturers. Are they not listening to customers complaints. Most issues are minimal and would be an easy fix on their end. Cal trimmers and Mclane could've easily made minor changes to fix issues but they've stayed the same for basically 30 years.


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

lacrossekite said:


> I'm back in action!
> 
> New rear drum installed and I must say that it seems like the machine is running smoother than ever. Just cut my front centipede down to an inch where I had been maintaining it.
> 
> ...


Please keep us posted on how to replace the drum as I am having the same problem. When I turn, it makes a cracking/grinding noise and I've noticed the gap on my drum is looking wider than it should.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

So the drum on my Swardman is starting to make a lot of crackling noises. Is this the start of the drum gearing going bad ?


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

This is my overview of replacing the drum on the Swardman Edwin 2.0 55cm aka 22in version. Reel Rollers provides good instructions for making this replacement. I'm not going to rehash those, but will instead focus on things I believe you should know that were not mentioned or not quite obvious (at least not to me). Anyone who would like those instructions, send me a PM and I can email them your way.

Things You'll Need That Are Not Included

1. Another Bearing with the Mount.
To me this is huge. One of the bearings and mounts is impossible to remove unless you have the means to cut the 
metal shaft. I wasted 1.5 hours trying to remove, then had to wait until the next weekend to finish the swap due to 
not being able to get this off. Others have had the same issue, so please order an extra. 
2. Pulley pullers
I managed without these, but would have been much simpler with them.
3. Grease
I applied red grease on metal to metal contacts (not necessary, but I figured why not)
4. Lever
I used a small wood stake as a lever for the frame to hold it in place while lining up the screws to attach the
new drum to the mounts.
5. An extra set of hands
My daughter held the lever mentioned above while I lined up and started the screws for the new drum.
6. Work Table/Bench etc...
I used a set of saw horses that worked great, as the empty space beneath made it easy to remove and add the
new drum with little obstruction. I wouldn't want to do this chore on the ground.
7. Lock Tight
This actually is mentioned in the instructions from Reel Rollers, but I'll throw it out there again as I feel it is important.

One thing left out of the instructions from Reel Rollers is that it is a good idea to remove your transport casters if making this swap. This gives a lot more clearance and gets them out of the way when removing and adding the drums.

With all of the above and the instructions from Reel Rollers, this is not a hard swap. Missing some of the above or not knowing like me on my first try ended up in delays. Do yourself a favor, order the extra bearing and mount 

Reel Rollers Review:

All my communications with Reel Rollers was through email. Each interaction was timely, courteous and professional. I 
did try to call their phone number on their website twice and left a couple of messages. Noone ever called back, but I 
have no doubt that if I had asked for a phone call through email that they would have called me.

Swardman Review:

This is where things get dicey. Reel Rollers could not process a warranty claim as I'm not the original owner, so I
decided to take the issue to Swardman directly. I've mentioned previously that this mower while slightly used should
not have had the metal shaft sheer in two at slightly more than two years old, if ever.

I interacted with Silvie at Swardman asking for some assistance with the material for the repair. $345 plus the extra I
spent on the additional bearings and mounts.

Silvie did respond via email and both interactions I was told Swardman would not help with the cost for the material.
I was essentially told that is their policy and they would grant no exceptions.

At this point I filed a complaint with the NC Attorney Generals Office, to try and get a better answer and some help with 
the cost. Swardman responded to the complaint and in their response stated that "... a defect of this magnitude
indicates the improper handling of the machine" That part of their response did set me off and I wrote the NC AG
office and Swardman a reply on again what happened (just setting the machine in my garage off the transport
casters) and sent them some links to others who have been having the same issues. I'll post their reply letter in a 
different post.

Swardman appears to be having their Sales staff handle customer service as both Silvie (Sales Manager) and Michael 
Suchanka (Sales Director) have handled my complaints. Not a good strategy in my opinion as Sales usually wants to 
focus on Sales and not dealing with customers after the fact. Swardman should have stepped up here and if they
were not going to help with the cost, just stated that is their policy and not try to throw blame on me for "improper 
handling".

Would I recommend the Swardman again?

Its one of two options for anyone looking into these cartridge based machines. Had I purchased everything I currently 
own (22 Inch machine Edwin 2.0, 10 and 6 blade reels, drink holder, scarifier, grooved front roller) it would have cost 
between $4500 and $5000 with taxes brand new. To then have to pay $345 minimum for a major repair in just over 
two years of life on the machine just doesn't seem right to me. Swardman's response also has me PO'd with them.

I was going to purchase additional accessories with the hopes of one day upgrading to an Electra. I now have serious 
doubts if I'll go that route. Currently I'm in for about $2000 and don't want to commit further until I see how the machine
continues to hold up. I know many out there love their Swardman's, I love mine too, when its working. This is just my 
experience, I hope others have better.

I'll continue to update here if anything changes.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Below is Swardmans response to my AG complaint.

They state I never supplied documentation for a warranty claim, but had told me that I couldn't file one as the machine no longer carried the warranty.


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle (May 3, 2019)

Just seems like really poor customer service and warranty support. I'm sorry you had to go through all that.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I switched to Allett. My Edwin 2.1 is less than 6 months old and nothing but problems (Virtually unusable). One problem after another. And its never something simple, always something that prevents me from mowing. My Edwin 2.0 is now complete junk. The Electra was constantly acting up and I sold it. Actually ended up catching fire.

I'm a huge fan of Lee and have been trying hard to not share my experiences because he is such a good guy (Heck, he's been to my house, I'd buy him a beer any day), but I'm done with Swardman (the company) for good. Spent over $15,000 on mowers and accessories in just a few years. Never again. I was obviously very loyal to Swardman (Michael, the rep even took pictures of the mowers in my garage because he had never seen multiple swardsman's in anyone's house) , but I had NO IDEA what I was missing until The Allett. Literally, (to me), it's a dream machine. I haven't enjoyed mowing this much in years.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Austinite said:


> I switched to Allett. My Edwin 2.1 is less than 6 months old and nothing but problems (Virtually unusable). One problem after another. And its never something simple, always something that prevents me from mowing. My Edwin 2.0 is now complete junk. The Electra was constantly acting up and I sold it. Actually ended up catching fire.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Lee and have been trying hard to not share my experiences because he is such a good guy (Heck, he's been to my house, I'd buy him a beer any day), but I'm done with Swardman (the company) for good. Spent over $15,000 on mowers and accessories in just a few years. Never again. I was obviously very loyal to Swardman (Michael, the rep even took pictures of the mowers in my garage because he had never seen multiple swardsman's in anyone's house) , but I had NO IDEA what I was missing until The Allett. Literally, (to me), it's a dream machine. I haven't enjoyed mowing this much in years.


Welcome to the Allett family!! I had an Electra pre-ordered with Lee and as soon as my order was "cancelled" I knew something was up...took my refund and went right to buy an Allett...best thing that could have happened to me.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Austinite said:


> I switched to Allett. My Edwin 2.1 is less than 6 months old and nothing but problems (Virtually unusable). One problem after another. And its never something simple, always something that prevents me from mowing. My Edwin 2.0 is now complete junk. The Electra was constantly acting up and I sold it. Actually ended up catching fire.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Lee and have been trying hard to not share my experiences because he is such a good guy (Heck, he's been to my house, I'd buy him a beer any day), but I'm done with Swardman (the company) for good. Spent over $15,000 on mowers and accessories in just a few years. Never again. I was obviously very loyal to Swardman (Michael, the rep even took pictures of the mowers in my garage because he had never seen multiple swardsman's in anyone's house) , but I had NO IDEA what I was missing until The Allett. Literally, (to me), it's a dream machine. I haven't enjoyed mowing this much in years.


Hey Austinite,

Can you give us some details?

I really wish I had at least known some of these problems prior to going with the Swardman. Seems like there was 99% positive info out there, then I bought one (thankfully used) and had issues. Like you at the most inopportune time.

Why would you Edwin 2.0 be unusable? Would Swardman not make the issues right under warranty?


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Just reread what said.

So the Edwin 2.0 is junk and now the Edwin 2.1 is unusable?

What the heck man?!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

@lacrossekite , I will PM you.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

For the people that have had their drums separate did they start out making a weird cracking noise before they separated? My drum started making this noise about 2 weeks ago, the gap is starting to expand and it's not rolling as freely. Is it just a matter of time now?


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey LawnDetail,

Sorry to say but yes it sure sounds that way.

Hopefully you are still in your two year warranty.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Austinite said:


> @lacrossekite , I will PM you.


You should share the issues to help others if they are worth posting in this thread or any others. Always a good resource for searching later down the road.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

FATC1TY said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > @lacrossekite , I will PM you.
> ...


Threads like this can easily turn into a bashing session real quick and that's not my intention so I prefer to avoid that. I think I shared enough but happy to elaborate privately.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > @lacrossekite , I will PM you.
> ...


I wouldn't repost since it is clear he doesn't want to share publicly.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Alright, so Lee just came by my place to look at my Swardmans. He pointed out multiple things that adjusted the reel properly that I had zero clue about. Like the tension spring against the belt, I had no clue it was adjustable but more importantly should be adjusted based on the type of reel being used. The throttle lever was fixed via 3 screws/bolts under the air intake and a screw under the lever itself.

The reel to bed-knife adjustment can be tricky but he did give me some pointers on how to know if you have a healthy adjustment or not without cutting paper. The reel should not spin freely when you disengage the lever. It should spin about 3 or 4 times and stop. Once you have that set, then you can test paper. Likely no need for paper. But he said that too tight or even too loose can cause the reel to stop while cutting frequently, which was the primary issue. I will test that portion tomorrow as it is late and dark outside and give feedback. As for the Edwin 2.0, I got everything adjusted but I will have to resolve the engine issue locally.

As stated in my previous posts, Lee is one heck of a guy. Once again has shown how much he cares and that goes a long way with me. So for now, I'm not writing off the Swardmans just yet (except the verticutter cartridge... hate that thing). Even though I purchased 2 Allett mowers, I'm going to do everything Lee recommended and give these Swardmans another shot. The "reel" test will be tomorrow. Heck if they start working properly I can do a side by side comparison with Allett. That'll be a fun experiment.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Thank you for the post and I think a fair review of Allett vs swardman is overdue. Looking forward to it because ultimately, the homeowner wins and that's truly is our goal.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Alright, so Lee just came by my place to look at my Swardmans. He pointed out multiple things that adjusted the reel properly that I had zero clue about. Like the tension spring against the belt, I had no clue it was adjustable but more importantly should be adjusted based on the type of reel being used. The throttle lever was fixed via 3 screws/bolts under the air intake and a screw under the lever itself.


That is interesting. Can you share what the recommended adjustment is for the spring tensioner? There is nothing in the manual about it.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Austinite said:


> Alright, so Lee just came by my place to look at my Swardmans. He pointed out multiple things that adjusted the reel properly that I had zero clue about.......


Bad ***! 👍🏼
I've never met Lee, but I've exchanged messages with him. He seems like a good dude.

Keep us posted, @Austinite.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

bernstem said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, so Lee just came by my place to look at my Swardmans. He pointed out multiple things that adjusted the reel properly that I had zero clue about. Like the tension spring against the belt, I had no clue it was adjustable but more importantly should be adjusted based on the type of reel being used. The throttle lever was fixed via 3 screws/bolts under the air intake and a screw under the lever itself.
> ...


When you are mowing, you should keep the reel cartridge spring in the hole the mower comes in so that if you hit something which could damage the reel, the belt will slip and not totally destroy. Contrary, if you are using any of the ground engaging tools, you want to move the cartridge cable to the end hole as pictured below because this will give the cartridge much more torque by putting more tension on the drive belt. So middle hole is for mowing, far hole (shared with the large spring) is used when using the Verticutter, Scarifier, or Rotary Brush.


----------



## orangeokie (Aug 11, 2021)

lacrossekite said:


> Swardman Review:
> 
> This is where things get dicey. Reel Rollers could not process a warranty claim as I'm not the original owner, so I
> decided to take the issue to Swardman directly. I've mentioned previously that this mower while slightly used should
> ...


I am a newbie reel mower enthusiast, looking to buy my first reel mower. Your review solidified in my mind that I will never buy a Swardman mower, ever (even though it was at the top of my list as well as my son's, who currently owns a Mclane) because of the manner in which they treated you. I will also mention this situation to anyone I know who is considering buying one. I'm sure they made a calculated business decision, based on the cost of having to replace many rollers vs lose many prospective buyers due to bad publicity.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

orangeokie said:


> I am a newbie reel mower enthusiast, looking to buy my first reel mower. Your review solidified in my mind that I will never buy a Swardman mower, ever (even though it was at the top of my list as well as my son's, who currently owns a Mclane) because of the manner in which they treated you. I will also mention this situation to anyone I know who is considering buying one. I'm sure they made a calculated business decision, based on the cost of having to replace many rollers vs lose many prospective buyers due to bad publicity.


I don't have a dog in this fight, but You do realize this is the standard business practice of most manufacturers, right?

And if you are buying new, then you have nothing to worry about the warranty not being transferable.

If you don't want to buy one because you worry about quality that's cool, but to not buy one and your entire family to boycott them because they won't honor a transferable warranty issue that won't affect you seems kinda weird.

Not attacking, just an observation.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm sorry, but I also agree and to be 200% transparent, I agreed with Swardman's decision. The moment (especially in this day and age with blogs) you give favoritism to one person… where do you draw the line? Folks can disagree, but to stick to what is written is the only way. If not, where is the cut off? Imagine, swardman honored this transferable warranty and denied one in the future?

I agree it stinks, but a line must be drawn. If it were me, I would prefer to be treated openly and fairly vs knowing rules were "bent" depending on who you are or your publication of your situation. I like defined lines and not a company who is personally picking winners or losers. That I believe is unfair. We don't know exactly the history of the mower. Lastly, it is the standard in the industry. The big companies stick to their warranty statements strictly as well


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Funny the replies to this post. More issues with the Swardman. Broken handle last week and a sheared bolt today.

Apparently this mower is made to fail outside of the warranty period. Check out my two new issues. Broken handle on the frame and a sheared screw where the pulley attaches to the drive shaft.

Sorry Lee, you're a great guy, but in the era of internet posts it's even more important to stand by your product. Even if it is outside of the warranty period. I work in customer service and my company stands by our products every day. Even sometimes correcting issues that fall outside of warranty because there are times it is the right thing to do.

And if anyone is wondering if it is just me. Send Austinite a PM, his issues will horrify you. They did myself anyways. Multiple others in this thread having issues as well.

Thank God I didn't buy this mower new. I bought used and in barely used condition. I couldn't image dropping 4-5k on a mower just to have it start having all these major issues just outside of warranty.

If Swardman attempted to help with the situation I'd still be onboard. I dropped money on a new scarifier cartridge and was planning on more attachments and becoming a long time customer. Now I'm just hoping to finish the season out with this mower and reevaluate next year what I'm going to do.

Swardman wants to stick hard to their warranty terms, that's fine, I'll bring up to anyone who posts on this forum my issues and if they still want to go with Swardman at least they will know some of the issues that are out there with these machines.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Ugh, I'm going to lose this battle but I can't just keep getting beat up and hide. I just posted on the topic board 30 minutes ago and bam.

First, I'm sorry this happened but I have no idea what was done to your mower before you purchased it used (I know hardly used) or since you have owned it to break a rear drum, shear drive bolts, and break the handlebar frame in 30 days of owning the mower. I'm not blaming you at all, but dang this is a lot. please remember I'm a dealer who did not manufacture the mower but am trying my best to support any problems that may come up.

Your welcome to email me and we can figure out how this happened and get you fixed up. I didn't get an email, I just happened to jump back in here and you made two separate posts on the same topic without contacting me for support. If you need support, please contact me. If you want to warn others on the Edwin 2.0 (which has not been sold in 2 years) I understand that as well. Again, you bought a used unit manufactured in early 2018 per the serial number and I'm here to help via phone or email, not public forums because I didn't make your mower, but am here to help.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey Lee,

Don't want you to think I'm hating on you and Reel Rollers. You and your company are awesome. I will send you an email on your thoughts on how to best resolve these issues.

My issues are with Swardman and the quality of their products. Yes I bought this used and I guess it's possible the previous owner did something to it. I just don't see it as I've said previously that it was in great condition and I just don't think there are folks out there paying this much money for Swardmans to then go out and abuse them.

I understand the Edwin 2.0 is no longer manufactured. I hope those who have Edwin 2.1s don't run into these problems and that Swardman addressed these issues when upgrading the machine. Unfortunately that doesn't help me with this mower that is about 3.5 years old. I think most folks expect their mowers to not have this many major mechanical issues at this stage in their mowers life. I'm new to reel mowing, so maybe this is normal and I'd be better off going back to a rotary.

My only reasoning for posting these troubles is that I believe people should know what kind of problems they could run into. I'm also hoping someone else had this same issue and was willing to help me with a fix they came up with. Swardman has made it clear that any problems will have to be fixed on my dime, so I'm looking for the best and most cost effective way to resolve them. This forum has been a great place for getting this type of help.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

I sent a video to reel rollers about the cracklings noise my drum was making and noticed a very small separation back in July. I was told it was still under warranty but that Swardman most likely wouldn't replace it because it was still operable. Well today it has completely separated. It goes from touching while turning and separates going straight. It also does not roll freely while engaged. I sent Lee another video today and hopefully this gets resolved Monday. I'm tired of trying to record close up videos of the drum while operating the machine one handed and trying to make turns. Swardman clearly knows their is an issue with the drums on these things. This is not the way it operated when I purchased new and should be replaced without having to jump through hoops. It's bad enough I have to take it apart and replace myself, it's not like it's a belt. This frustration is towards Swardman, "NOT" Lee and Reel Rollers, they are great.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Mine split yesterday while scarifying. I've had it a couple years, but I only mow 4,000sf 1-2 times a week; and the attachments a couple times a year. Took it apart to see what's going on. Looks like the weak link is the center hole of the main shaft where the pin connects all the gears. I sent an email to reel rollers. I hope to get this resolved quickly. Nice thing is these mowers are easy to work on. @Reelrollers


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Is this covered if out of warranty? I think warranty is two years. @ronjon84790 is your warranty up yet? Do you guys have the Edwin 2.1?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

NJ-lawn said:


> Is this covered if out of warranty? I think warranty is two years. @ronjon84790 is your warranty up yet? Do you guys have the Edwin 2.1?


Based on other posts here, not covered out of warranty. They are sticking with their timelines to be fair to everyone.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

FATC1TY said:


> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Is this covered if out of warranty? I think warranty is two years. @ronjon84790 is your warranty up yet? Do you guys have the Edwin 2.1?
> ...


Thanks @FATC1TY …….Great something to look forward to. SMH


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

NJ-lawn said:


> Is this covered if out of warranty? I think warranty is two years. @ronjon84790 is your warranty up yet? Do you guys have the Edwin 2.1?


I have the 2.0. I have no idea if it's under warranty. I think a problem like this should be under warranty no matter the timeline.


----------



## DATAstrm (Jul 14, 2021)

Seems like defects in design should be warrantied regardless, especially for an up-and-coming company. That is if they want continued enthusiasm and support...


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

DATAstrm said:


> Seems like defects in design should be warrantied regardless, especially for an up-and-coming company. That is if they want continued enthusiasm and support...


+1


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Update. Eric from @Reelrollers sent me an email. Passed the buck to Swardman. I filled out the warranty form on Swardman's site. Not sure if it will get anywhere, but we will see. I know Reel Rollers is just the distributer here, but they represent the mower in the USA. They should take care of every warranty issue or design flaw that comes up for these mowers that they have sold. This might be a big problem for them selling these in the future when you have to deal with a company in the Czech Republic for warranty issues.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Update. Just received tracking info from @Reelrollers. They are sending me a new rear drum assembly  I'd like to thank Lee and Swardman for taking care of me. 1st class service! I had my doubts and thought I'd be left with a non-usable mower for a while. But luckily that is not the case. If anyone is looking at Swardman for a potential mower, I would not hesitate to buy one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2021)

Glad reelrollers took care of you Sir


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

ronjon84790 said:


> Update. Just received tracking info from @Reelrollers. They are sending me a new rear drum assembly  I'd like to thank Lee and Swardman for taking care of me. 1st class service! I had my doubts and thought I'd be left with a non-usable mower for a while. But luckily that is not the case. If anyone is looking at Swardman for a potential mower, I would not hesitate to buy one.


Nice to see they replaced it considering it was out of warranty. I'm sending my claim in tonight hope I have them same luck.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

ronjon84790 said:


> Update. Just received tracking info from @Reelrollers. They are sending me a new rear drum assembly  I'd like to thank Lee and Swardman for taking care of me. 1st class service! I had my doubts and thought I'd be left with a non-usable mower for a while. But luckily that is not the case. If anyone is looking at Swardman for a potential mower, I would not hesitate to buy one.


Are they also sending a new bearing. Someone had mentioned it's impossible to get off the existing bearing.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Curious if these replacements are a redesigned/improved part?


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

LawnDetail said:


> ronjon84790 said:
> 
> 
> > Update. Just received tracking info from @Reelrollers. They are sending me a new rear drum assembly  I'd like to thank Lee and Swardman for taking care of me. 1st class service! I had my doubts and thought I'd be left with a non-usable mower for a while. But luckily that is not the case. If anyone is looking at Swardman for a potential mower, I would not hesitate to buy one.
> ...


I think it's a whole new assembly. It was pretty easy to take out. The bearing on each end just slide on. Almost look like stakeboard wheel. bearings.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Ware said:


> Curious if these replacements are a redesigned/improved part?


I doubt it, but will let you know. I bet they are working on a new design. Seams like a big enough problem at the moment.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

ronjon84790 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Curious if these replacements are a redesigned/improved part?
> ...


I would ask if they will continue to warranty it. Good stuff they helped you out with the replacement. Hopefully it's an easy fix on your end. Hopefully it last longer than the original.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

FATC1TY said:


> I would ask if they will continue to warranty it. Good stuff they helped you out with the replacement. Hopefully it's an easy fix on your end. Hopefully it last longer than the original.


Good call. It was fairly easy to remove the entire drum assembly. Remove the drive gear (two bolts), then six allen bolts (three on each side). Then the whole drum assembly slides out with a little elbow grease.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Drum assembly showed up yesterday. I opened the box today a took a couple pics. It included everything to swap it out. New bearings and allen bolts are included. Looks like the only difference is the shaft is solid instead of hollow. Not sure when they switched over to this. My mower is 3 years old now.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ronjon84790 said:


> Drum assembly showed up yesterday. I opened the box today a took a couple pics. It included everything to swap it out. New bearings and allen bolts are included. Looks like the only difference is the shaft is solid instead of hollow. Not sure when they switched over to this. My mower is 3 years old now.


Just a guess but they beefed up a few areas when they moved from the Edwin 2.0 to the 2.1. This is probably one of them.

ETA: It's also not unusual for an equipment OEM to sell a beefed up version of a part as a "service replacement", especially if issues pop up when most units are out of their original warranty periods.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> ronjon84790 said:
> 
> 
> > Drum assembly showed up yesterday. I opened the box today a took a couple pics. It included everything to swap it out. New bearings and allen bolts are included. Looks like the only difference is the shaft is solid instead of hollow. Not sure when they switched over to this. My mower is 3 years old now.
> ...


I own the 2.1 and mine also busted, waiting for a response for a replacement.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

LawnDetail said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > ronjon84790 said:
> ...


Thanks for adding that. I added to my previous post about OEM's sometimes just "fixing" the issue with a service part.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

It amazes me the fix is a whole assembly. I might have to develop a fix for those who get screwed out of warranty. Without having one in my shop, seeing a hole drilled 1/3 the diameter of the shaft is engineering 101 no no. If there is any interest I could help those out of warranty.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

TheCutShop said:


> It amazes me the fix is a whole assembly. I might have to develop a fix for those who get screwed out of warranty. Without having one in my shop, seeing a hole drilled 1/3 the diameter of the shaft is engineering 101 no no. If there is any interest I could help those out of warranty.


You should reach out to all the folks having issues, I bet if you got your hands on a unit to get some measurements you could fix that and hopefully for the sake of keeping it domestic and user friendly to fix too!


----------



## DATAstrm (Jul 14, 2021)

Lawndetail: How long before yours broke? Was it shortly after the 2 year warranty?


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

DATAstrm said:


> Lawndetail: How long before yours broke? Was it shortly after the 2 year warranty?


I noticed mine going bad 3 months short of 2 years.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

How do you get the drive gear off


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

LawnDetail said:


> How do you get the drive gear off


Probably a set screw in there you loosen, and use a puller.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

FATC1TY said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> > How do you get the drive gear off
> ...


Remove the nut next to the drive gear (lower left hand side). Then the two bearing sitting on the bolt (they slide off). This removes the tension on the belt. After that, you should be able to wiggle the drive gear off. Mine came off fairly easy working it back and forth with my hands.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

ronjon84790 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > LawnDetail said:
> ...


Thanks for the input, got it off.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

So the swap was a success!!!

I couldn't wait to get out and get a fresh cut on the lawn. I noticed as soon as I started mowing it was making the same crackling noises my old one did 3 months ago before it separated. Other than that it is operable and cutting so time will tell. Hopefully it's under warranty !


----------



## WillDawgHailSTATE (Oct 5, 2021)

I purchased the Edwin 2.1 55 April 2021. The rear drum has separated and bearings have failed. I am in the process of submitting a warranty claim with Swardman through Landzie. I plan to post my results about this experience going forward.


----------



## ATXGrass (May 1, 2021)

WillDawgHailSTATE said:


> I purchased the Edwin 2.1 55 April 2021. The rear drum has separated and bearings have failed. I am in the process of submitting a warranty claim with Swardman through Landzie. I plan to post my results about this experience going forward.


Hey. Any updates on your warranty claim? My rear drum recently broke (11-12 months after I received the new Swardman), so I'm interested to know if the design flaw has been fixed.

ATX


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

ATXGrass said:


> WillDawgHailSTATE said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased the Edwin 2.1 55 April 2021. The rear drum has separated and bearings have failed. I am in the process of submitting a warranty claim with Swardman through Landzie. I plan to post my results about this experience going forward.
> ...


Mine has been acting up. I am worried about split drum. Almost feels like there is a "weight" on one side of the drum, makes it wobble.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Well a little over a year from replacing my drum and the new one is starting to act up like the last one. Same noises and gap increasing in the drum, been down this road before, just a matter of time. Has anyone had their replacement fail ?


----------



## Juddweiser (8 mo ago)

LawnDetail said:


> Well a little over a year from replacing my drum and the new one is starting to act up like the last one. Same noises and gap increasing in the drum, been down this road before, just a matter of time. Has anyone had their replacement fail ?


I received my replacement earlier in the summer but haven't installed it yet because the faulty one, which I glued back together with PL glue, is holding up for now. Hearing about your issue, I might reinforce the new one with copious amounts of glue on the weld points before installing it. Evidently, the design hasn't been improved. Disappointing.


----------

